# using uncut arrows?



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

I cut the arrow for my compound bows but for my recurve I leave them full length as I need the weight.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

your arrows should be cut to the length that lets them spine correctly for your setup.




LEROYDOZOIS said:


> when i got my first compound bow from my friend years ago he used uncut arrows and used them for hunting-everything.
> 
> so when i got my new bow, i didnt cut my arrows and have been getting nice groups with both points and broadheads.
> 
> im now realizing that my arrows are a bit heavier then what i really need i know what length i can cut them to but im still kinda curious if anyone shoots uncut arrows. over all mine are about 33 inches.


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

6bloodychunks said:


> your arrows should be cut to the length that lets them spine correctly for your setup.


True. Length is varied to control spine. How far they stick out is pretty much a non-issue. Just so they are long enough to be safe..


----------

